

Nvidia's new GPU proves moon landing truthers wrong - Schwolop
http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/18/NVIDIA-proves-moon-landing/

======
Schwolop
This is both a seriously awesome demonstration of how far GPUs have come, and
an interesting explanation of the physics of global illumination as it
pertains to simulated recreations of the Apollo 11 moon landing.

Best article I've read today! (Even despite the thinly veiled advert...)

------
m_mueller
NVIDIA has started creating some significant scientific contributions, as in
scientific applications on GPUs built in-house. I'm quite impressed by what
they're showing at their conferences and I can recommend these (GTC) to anyone
interested in GPUs and computational science.

------
CmonDev
Staged demo proves a staged demo?

~~~
EliRivers
Model of reality agrees with actual reality.

